# Poor Frisbee



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

It's a week since Frizz was neutered and he is still looking very sorry for himself.
He has to wear two cones to prevent him licking, he did manage to break the skin so he has got antibiotic tablets to take twice a day and I have soothing cream to massage into the affected areatwice a day! Oh and his left ear is looking a bit red so we have drops to put in that twice a day too.

No wonder he is looking so miserable. No-one else in the house is getting a look in at the moment as this seems to be a full time nursing job.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Bless him. Millie was spayed about two weeks ago and she is still wearing a baby vest because she got an infection. The collar they gave her was too small and she could lick the wound. We go back on Monday to the vets so hopefully the vest can come off.

Hope Frisbee is feeling better soon


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

Anita said:


> It's a week since Frizz was neutered and he is still looking very sorry for himself.
> He has to wear two cones to prevent him licking, he did manage to break the skin so he has got antibiotic tablets to take twice a day and I have soothing cream to massage into the affected areatwice a day! Oh and his left ear is looking a bit red so we have drops to put in that twice a day too.
> 
> No wonder he is looking so miserable. No-one else in the house is getting a look in at the moment as this seems to be a full time nursing job.


Hi, when mine was spayed the cone made her very miserable. My vet recommended an inflatable collar instead. It was brilliant, she could see and noises didn't echo like they did when she wore a cone. It cost £10 from the vet and was worth every penny as it reduced my stress levels as well as Molly's!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's a pic of Biscuit asleep under the coffee table to cheer you up! ......He had his op on Wednesday and is wearing a pair of my youngest's cricket pants with a hole cut out for his tail. He HATED the cone and kept knocking into things, which then made me rear up in fright! He also sat panting and whining in it, so it was very short-lived. I ordered a medical vest which came the next day and is highly recommended!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aww poor Frisbee....hope he feels better soon. Was going to suggest pants but see Jane has already posted her picture. Practical and very funny!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope Frisbee is feeling better very soon :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor frisbee...yes some dogs can get quite depressed with the cone on...can you give him breaks with out it? just really watch him when you do take it off??


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes we do take the cone off to give him a break but have to sit with him on a lead as he is so obsessed.

Love the picture of Biscuit, unfortunately couldn't keep any sort of pants on Frizz.

Thanks for all the nice coments x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor Frisbee  It is so sad when they are hurting and there isn't really anything that you can do for them. Hopefully he is back to his normal self soon!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We tightened the back of the pants with a safety pin - like a big nappy! However, the medical vest is like a leotard and is very soft and comfortable. However, the back legs are a bit loose and I would imagine the most determined dog could still get access to the wound. Hope Frisbee is better soon - it's not nice when they are not themselves. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Frisbee, hope he mends soon and can lose his cone of shame.  :hug:


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Just to let you know Frisbee seems to be back to his old self again today  However, the backs of my legs are a total mess! They are covered in curved bruises from all the times he walked into the back of me whilst wearing his cone. Still it's a small price to pay to to see him happy again.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good boy, glad he is feeling better. Hopefully your bruises will heal soon too, not like we are having a great summer any how. My legs have been hiding!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww. glad he is getting better!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Love the photo of Biscuit in his cricket pants! Dexter was wretched with the cone, you would think he was dying. He just stood miserable frozen to the spot and wouldn't move as bumping into things really distressed him. It didn't bother Bonnie one jot she didn't mind bashing into things at all!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucia sends Frisbee a BIG HUG and hopes that he will be feeling himself again real soon 

:hug:


----------

